
Picture Perfect: AI-Powered Photo Enhancement Coming to a Smartphone Near You - dwaxe
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/09/21/gpu-powered-picsart-magic-effects/
======
jawns
Sounds (and looks) very similar to what the Prisma app does:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neuralpris...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neuralprisma&hl=en)

In fact, the "Dystopia" filter in PicsArt Magic Effects appears to be based on
the same artwork as the "Transverse Line" artwork in Prisma.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
"Prisma is over capacity. There are too many people using Prisma now, please
try again later."

First time I've seen an app get slashdotted. (HNed doesn't have quite the same
ring to it, does it?)

~~~
vosper
I don't think that's the HN effect: Prisma is pretty popular and has been
prominently featured on news sites over the past few months. I've run into
this message a few times (it's a really cool app)

~~~
imaginenore
I can't imagine how Prisma is still alive. It must be ridiculously expensive
to run. All the neural style transfer algorithm calculations multiplied by
10-50 million installs is quite insane.

~~~
vosper
Yeah, I've wondered that too - unless I'm mistaken it's all done server-side,
and they're not able to offload compute to the phone.

------
visarga
So, they are doing some sort of picture processing (probably a CNN) in the
cloud and based on it apply a variety of filters locally, on the phone. That
means they don't have to run the processing again for every adjustment.

It's a nice idea, but isn't it already becoming crowded in this app segment?

------
imaginenore
All of the examples look like someone just installed Photoshop and applied
random filters, totally destroying the original, and making it look like cr@p.

Enhancement it is not.

